# The "i'm Deffinatly going to Barking tomorrow Thread"



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

As it say, just post a "yes" if you will be there, then we can see at a glance who is there. 

Saves digging thrrough the various threads for info.

Please chat on other threads (unless you are "darkdan99", in which case feel free to post as much as you like-Thanks dan, very kind-your welcome Dan), and keep it to on post per person. Please dont post if you aint going  


Its a Yes from me, who else is going?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

YES. As previously mentioned elsewhere. I'll be there around 11ish....look for a short guy with glasses wearing a Pantera T-shirt with a rattlesnake on the front.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats a good idea, i will be waring camo trousers and a green or black shirt


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

MEEEEE im going 

probs wearing jeans and a less than jake tshirt/hoodie : victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

im not going. Ill probably be wearing some sort of DPM material in the evening though


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Meeeeee im going  I will be wearing a hat because i have messed my hair up lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

and i will be stealing beccas hat to show everyone her hair


----------



## 00luke00 (Feb 23, 2007)

can't wait for this


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> and i will be stealing beccas hat to show everyone her hair


please chat on the other threads Daniel :lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I make the rules here! and i can break them 

(and edit them)


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Yea i'm going with family 3 boys and OH :no1:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ill look for the stressed woman, ripping her hair out, and punching the Kids then Sam, with a OH pretending not to be with her


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

i am 100% definately going picking up a snake from nige and one from luke then seeing what i can spend the rest on
do u think there will be any bolens or pimburas i can pick up for 80 quid:lol2:
ill be in jeans dunno what top yet


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep! i shall


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

lekkie said:


> ill be in jeans dunno what top yet


ooh wear the blue one from those pics


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, I'll be there with my mum! I hope to god we will be wearing clothes.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

Tops said:


> ooh wear the blue one from those pics


blue top?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

lekkie said:


> blue top?


sorry am i not supposed to mention that?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i will b there!


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

Tops said:


> sorry am i not supposed to mention that?


ohhh that blue top :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

lekkie said:


> ohhh that blue top :lol2:


dont try and laugh it off. You know the one i mean
I framed those photos


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

Tops said:


> dont try and laugh it off. You know the one i mean
> I framed those photos


im glad u liked em so much you should do you took them


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup Il'l be there:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

lekkie said:


> im glad u liked em so much you should do you took them


:lol2: the lunatics are running the asylum :crazy:


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

Tops said:


> :lol2: the lunatics are running the asylum :crazy:


thats how its always been innit:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nebski (Mar 26, 2007)

leogirl said:


> MEEEEE im going
> 
> probs wearing jeans and a less than jake tshirt/hoodie : victory:


 i love ltj, seen em twice , awsome band :mf_dribble:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll be there with hubby....... me black top, blue jeans........ hubby very light wallet :lol2:

seriously though look for the stressed middle aged woman with dark hair with a grumpy looking fat bloke with a stick......... that will be us


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I will :razz:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

We will be there!


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ill be there, look for a tall 16 year old with a short friend...ill be wearing clothes >.< most likely jeans and a brown shirt


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i like how everyone had decided to wear cloths... although, if you didnt... youd be easy to notice


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

I will be there wearing black jeans, white t shirt with rfuker on the back and gargoyle on the front - should be easy to pick me out so no excuses not to say hi


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

nebski said:


> i love ltj, seen em twice , awsome band :mf_dribble:


yeah my fave band. gutted i cant go see them in september 
i wanna steal roger :mf_dribble:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I'm off to bed as I have to be up at 5am in the morning... this show had better be worth it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

i will be just look for the guy who looks lost lol and the o/h will be with me looking lost along with me


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

see you all tomorrow guys


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Ill be there, hopefully have the coach tickets for sept with me, depends if i can print em off in time


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## Ava_Banana (May 4, 2007)

I'll be there, plus wife, plus 8yr old girl, plus 6 yr old boy.

Long-shorts and some sort of polo shirt I would imagine.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

we're going.
cheers for the reminder there lek lol.. forgot i was bringing you one.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> we're going.
> cheers for the reminder there lek lol.. forgot i was bringing you one.


glad i mentioned it then lol dont forget mines a female:grin1:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Almost definately!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Almost, its only like 9/10 hours away, and you are ages away lool


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> Almost, its only like 9/10 hours away, and you are ages away lool


lol, either that doesnt make any sense or its way past time I went to bed


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I meant that you only are "almost" decided
but it starts in 9/10 hours

And you are ages away, so you only have like 6 hours to decide.

ANd unless my suspicions are true, you are human and need sleep...((i suspect you are actually a computer muhahahaha)


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

your not the only one who cant make sense out of it tbo lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Bugger orf, its late


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

yes tis getting late, one is off to be able to get up tomorrow for barking so i may well see yous there d=^.^=b


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Aye, i may too LOL


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> I meant that you only are "almost" decided
> but it starts in 9/10 hours
> 
> And you are ages away, so you only have like 6 hours to decide.
> ...


lol, yeah I was just saying to someone I better get to bed if im going....

So bye, hope to see you all there.... if I make it


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

you can count me in i guess.. il be wearing my skin


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes..


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i'm up, bathed and getting brekkie on lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

And i am out the door !

Steves conned me into the bloody driving ...again !

cya all there!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> And i am out the door !
> 
> Steves conned me into the bloody driving ...again !
> 
> cya all there!


lol, cya later dude


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm leaving soon


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Athravan said:


> I'm leaving soon


nice one, well find me when you get there as we should be gone by 2 pm


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

30 mins and im off to the show hope to see you all there: victory:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Haha i still have 2 hours before i leave  and i only just go up about 10 mins ago


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

rofl me to Dan! lol Im currently still in my pjs! whooooo


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yay

BTW am i meeting you at the carpark at the fron of Argos (near hobby craft and the furnature shops)
Or at the back of argos, near the council office etc ??


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> rofl me to Dan! lol Im currently still in my pjs! whooooo


with green hair?


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

The Front 

You sure its not a pain for you to get there? We could meet you ar yours if you pm me your post code or somewhere closer 

x


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Tops said:


> with green hair?


nope  I fixed it!! its now pinkish well looks more red to me but at least i aint a ginge no more!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

pixie_bex said:


> The Front
> 
> You sure its not a pain for you to get there? We could meet you ar yours if you pm me your post code or somewhere closer
> 
> x


Nar town is great...Even i am not that cheeky!


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

well not yet anyway lol. 

I have decided im gonna have lots of coffee so im practicaly bouncing off the walls then I wont get nervous! lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Lol ur with me why would you be nervous?


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

because there are people who I dont know lol I know its stupid but I get really nervous! And normally end up really clumsy and make a knob out of myself ( more so than normal!) lol 
x


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

aww DW ur lovely and everyone will Think so too


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

lol your very smooth this morning lol

Right off to the shower then have to try and sort this mess out which is apparently hair! 

hmmm pig tails, tied up or all down depends how it looks when i have washed it me thinks! lol

cya soon dude 
x


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

c ya...Thanks Again


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I've made my own rfyk'er shirt so if everyone sees someone there with a plain white shirt with marker on it. IT'S ME


----------



## Sarahw (Jul 14, 2007)

*New here*

Sorry guys, I have just searched for this replite fair thats on today - is it just to buy things? Will there be information stalls there too? I am new to reptiles and would like some advice - so rather than bothering you guys with my questions I thought I would go to this thing today. I have 3 snakes, a royal python and 2 corns, which have been given to me my my friend who just moved to Oz...

Thanks Guys  xxx


----------

